# critique muscle wise



## washington_rodeo_queen (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like he needs a couple more pounds.

then

Mussle


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

washington_rodeo_queen said:


> Looks like he needs a couple more pounds.
> 
> then
> 
> Mussle


he's getting way more food than any other horse on here....he's getting 4-5 flakes per feeding.
Do you really think he looks underweight? He's always looked fat to me....I've always been able to see his ribs a bit...even before I bought him...and the vet said even then (when I did the pre-purcahse) that he waas over-weight.
I can up his food, but he is getting alot as it is


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

the first picture it looks like you could see his ribs, but it could just be his coat pattern (how his hair is really)

Because in the other pictures he looks to be at a decent weight.

Maybe he needs more muscles on his top line and rump, but i'm not sure.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> the first picture it looks like you could see his ribs, but it could just be his coat pattern (how his hair is really)
> 
> Because in the other pictures he looks to be at a decent weight.
> 
> Maybe he needs more muscles on his top line and rump, but i'm not sure.


I think it's the way his fur is...I'll bring my tape weight thing and weigh him...that will hopefully solve some of this

How would I get more muscles on his top line? The rump I know trotting and cantering up-hill will solve most...I'd do jumping, which supposedly helps also, but I'm not a jumper and I don't like riding english anymore haha


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, hill work is a good idea. To improve the top line, you need to get your horse to really engage his hind legs and lift his back when he's working, whether your riding, driving, whatever. There are lots of different ways to go about this: proper riding (working long and low), lunging with vienna reins, working over ground poles, etc.

Also, a properly balanced diet plays a big role...I like this article just because of the before and after pic...really neat to see what the proper nutrition can do for a horse
http://www.cyberhorse.net.au/cgi-bin/tve/displaynewsitem.pl?20080131prydespreparingforshowsale1.txt


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that before and after picture was just amazing!

It looked like 2 different horses


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that was a very nice transition!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd like to see some more muscle tone on his hind quarters


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I will work on the hindquarters for muscle...how can I strengthen them and get muscle there if there are no hills available? Lately it's been kinda muddy and slippery on the trails so we haven't gone, so is there another way besides hills that would help?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

lots of collected trotting is good for the hindquarters....


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually always have him collected (dressage collected...with this head actually curved and on the verticle)...and other times I'll have him do it the western way (head parallel to his withers)
I talked to my trainer and had her watch while I was doing it...both dressage way and western, and she did say that he was enganging his hind-quarters more than normal.
He isn't rounding his back during the dressage, but I haven't seen any dressage horse round their back...

What about lunging over small cross-rails help? I don't like to jump...mainly because I use a western saddle and don't like the feel of an English anymore...but I could definately lunge him over them or have a friend jump him in an English saddle.

How does his neck look? I've always thought that also needed more muscle and toning...but I'm not sure. The top is firm...the muscles are great...but underneath it's kinda soft....I've never really paid too much attention to how other horse's necks are...so I don't know if it's normal or what


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

If he's really engaging in the hind, his back will lift: one leads to the other. Its a subtle change, you can call it "rounding" but I guess that can be a pretty misleading word sometimes.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

One way to get rump muscle (other than exercise) is grooming  A really good groom, and often, i think circular movments with a rubber curry comb builds a bit of muscle


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe....can't say 100% due to I'm on him and can't tell exactly that he does get kinda rounded...not as much as the first picture though...kinda in the middle.

I'm working on getting his back more rounded, but it's hard


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think he looks terribly bad. He just need a good work out program and build more muscle tone. That and maybe a good bath!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd also like to see more muscle in the hindquarters. Other than that, just keep working with him; maybe some hill work?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> I'm working on getting his back more rounded, but it's hard


Just keep at it Out-of-shape horses are a lot like out-of-shape people: it takes time and building on small achievements.

You probably already know this, but I'll mention it anyway: make sure you are letting him have frequent rest breaks. Encourage him with a loose rein to drop his head down and stretch as much as he wants. Good-quality work interspersed with frequent breaks will do a lot more good than a single long session of mediocre-quality work.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Sara said:


> SonnyWimps said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on getting his back more rounded, but it's hard
> ...


yep, I know...what I'll usually do (unless we are working on show stuff...might be taking him to a show if I can find a saddle) is I'll make him be collected for one whole time around the arena...and then let him do whatever with his head for one whole turn...and I'll repeat...occasionally I'll make him collect for two turns etc but I do let him have alot of breaks
and after we get fairly warmed up...I'll do bending and neck stretching with him


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

he looks like a quarter horse, so being a quarter horse i would say he needs a LOT more muscle on his rump. i have a horse that i barrel race, she has such defined muscle, it looks great, so maybe do some turning and burning per say. just to play around to gain muscle. =]


----------



## cissysmom (Apr 30, 2008)

You have a nice looking horse with a lot of potential. A couple of things to keep in mind about musculature is that genetics plays a part; some horses are naturally heavily muscled, while others are more delicately built. I have a heavily built cremello qh mare with huge, prominent muscles and a beautiful, finely built chestnut mare who is very strong and athletic but doesn't have the obvious, bulgy muscles. Also, quarter horses are known for their muscular hind quarters, but large quarters don't equal muscle. There are a lot of overweight qh's with big "quarters" or fat butts. The best judge of muscle in a quarter horse is actually the gaskin, or second thigh. Your horse's look average to me. So I agree with all the suggestions about exercise, etc., but your horse is unique and will develop according to his own build and inherited characteristics. One more comment (if you're still reading : ) ) A horse that doesn't fit the perfect profile of build or muscle can still be an outstanding performer (maybe not in the show ring, but who cares?). Some of the legendary quarter horses of the last century weren't perfect to look at, but they didn't know it. They excelled anyway. Cheers . . .


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Good point, Cissysmom


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

he's actually a registered Paint :lol: 
But yeah...he's Quarter Horse build. He was kinda fuzzy in that picture from winter fur that just won't shed...most of his winter fir on his shoulders is off and I can see some muscles...

I'll get more pictures once all his winter fur comes off


----------



## cissysmom (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, that's interesting he's a paint. Qhs and paints are similar in that they're both stock horses, but I think in general paints are a bit more rangy, not as compact or short-backed as qhs. At least mine is. I've got a solid palomino paint, and that's how he compares to my qh gedlings. So that could change the way your horse. develops, too.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

cissysmom said:


> Well, that's interesting he's a paint. Qhs and paints are similar in that they're both stock horses, but I think in general paints are a bit more rangy, not as compact or short-backed as qhs. At least mine is. I've got a solid palomino paint, and that's how he compares to my qh gedlings. So that could change the way your horse. develops, too.


actually. paints and quarter horses are the exact same breed, only for some unknown reason quarter horse association won't have a "pinto" as a color. they have to classify it as a new breed.
let me explain something.
if 2 registered quarter horses have a foal, and it has a spot outside of a certain area, you are able to register your horse as a paint.
its that simple. haha.
although, if 2 registered paints have a foal without any color, quarter horse won't take it, they register it as a paint. breedstock.

hope that clarifies everything for you. 
i hate to see people confused on breeds! lol


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

notorious_ said:


> actually. paints and quarter horses are the exact same breed, only for some unknown reason quarter horse association won't have a "pinto" as a color. they have to classify it as a new breed.
> let me explain something.
> if 2 registered quarter horses have a foal, and it has a spot outside of a certain area, you are able to register your horse as a paint.
> its that simple. haha.
> ...


actually a paint can be either a TB or a QH
Yep...that's my boy...a breedingstock paint...Breedingstocks don't have the color, but can throw colored foals.
IMO I like Breedingstock paints better than regular...I'm biased now haha


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I'd like to see some more muscle tone on his hind quarters


agreed. n his neck


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> notorious_ said:
> 
> 
> > actually. paints and quarter horses are the exact same breed, only for some unknown reason quarter horse association won't have a "pinto" as a color. they have to classify it as a new breed.
> ...


wow, i didn't know that tb could be paints!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I rarely see them, but yes it's possible.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

huh serious


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> notorious_ said:
> 
> 
> > actually. paints and quarter horses are the exact same breed, only for some unknown reason quarter horse association won't have a "pinto" as a color. they have to classify it as a new breed.
> ...


yes they can be tbs..... and if two quarter horses have a spotted foal he can be registered as a qh (new rule) so paints are practically colored or uncolored tbs and qhs..... you can breed a paint to a qh and still have a registered paint foal!!


----------

